# Fishing @ NATTC



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

Anyone have any "great spots" they'd like to share with me? I'm moving to FL in April, and would love to get my line wet right away. Looking for both pier and shore fishing.

Thanks,


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

WELCOME TO FL what area you moving to


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm#Northwest http://www.fishthebridge.com/ http://www.filmnorthflorida.com/locations/Pensacola-Beach:-Gulf-Fish ing-Pier http://www.fishpensacolabeachpier.com/ http://www.deerfield-beach.com/community/community_parks_beach_pier.htm[/ URL] [URL=http://www.florida-fishing-guide.com/charters/pensacola.htm]http://www.florida-fishing-guide.com/charters/pensacola.htm http://maps.yahoo.com/py/ma ps.py?BFCat=&Pyt=Tmap&newFL=Use+Address+Below&addr=&csz=32501&country=us&Get%A0Map=Get+Map 
Try the port if you can access it. http://www.portofpensacola.com/portmap.htm 
Beaches to fish http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/pensacolabeaches.php 

Try These links 
Kozlow
P/S Post so many replies to area links for
fishing can't remember if I went through this
with you before.


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

I'm moving to Pensacola. I'll be at the SchoolHouse there for 3 years, so somewhere close, maybe Milton/Pace area... going on house hunting leave at the end of the month, so I'll know where I'll be moving in the first week of March (when I get back to VA).


----------

